# Pool Main breaker keeps tripping



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Is the breaker in question a gfci circuit breaker?


----------



## beckyreyes (Feb 18, 2009)

I am not sure but here's a gfci near the pool breaker. The breaker that trips is the 40 amp and not the 20 amp near the pool pump. The electrician said it's the pool pump but the pool man said it's the wiring. I have underground wiring for my pool and my pool is 20 years old. Will the wiring on that go bad this soon that I have to rewire the entire pool pump?


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

You have a *short circuit*. The wires in the conduit (likely underground in metal conduit) have faulted. The insulation has been burned off and the electricity goes "to ground" and trips the breaker.

It is a *very *common ocurance in my area but they still insist in installing metal conduit underground.:jester:

There is a _chance_ that new wires can be pulled in. Depends on the age and conditions where you live. There is also a *good* chance that the conduit is so deteriotated inside that you will have to run new conduit and wiring.


----------



## beckyreyes (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks for the response. the neighborhood where I live were built in 1985. Is this a big task and expensive?


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Becky

Since a 40 amp breaker is tripping it likely is the breaker on the feeder to the pool panel where the pump breaker is located. Can you tell us if the pump breaker is in a panel where conduit comes up out of the ground to connect to the panel or is it a panel that is mounted on the house and no underground conduit. 

If it is underground I would agree with 220/221's assessment. Either way it is likely a ground fault or short to another wire in the feeder for what ever reason.
It is a pretty good task to replace existing conduit and wire just depends on the situation.

All the rain likely was the straw that broke the camels back so to speak.


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

> Is this a big task and expensive


Both are relative terms.

Best case, repull wires in existing conduit, $500

Worse case, dig trench 60' and run new conduit/wires $2000 

Worst case sawcut/remove/replace a bunch of concrete/cooldeck and run new conduit/wires $ ????


You could get lucky but around here (AZ) the soil conditions are not favorable to metal conduit and something in the ground since 85 would not be useable.


----------



## beckyreyes (Feb 18, 2009)

It's the panel that is mounted on the house that is tripping, not the pump breaker where the conduit comes up out of the ground. Any recommendations in the Los Angeles Area to get good estimates and not break my back and pocket?


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd have to charge a 16 hour trip charge of $1360 , $300 in milage and 80 bucks for Motel 6.

Then of course the labor and materials.

Call some local pool companys and get a recomendation. Although most contractors would do the work, there are Electrical contractors who *specialize* in pools and would probably be your best bet.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Is the pool pump a plug in model or hard wired?

20a 240v or 120v ??
What is the rating on the pump? How big is the pool?
If plug in try a heavy duty extension cord
That will let you know if its the pump

If hard wired I would disconnect the wiring & see if the sub main kicks out again

Mine was setup as 120v, I used an extension cord to run it while I dig & buried conduit to put a sub-panel in. After the sub panel went in I switched it to 240v


----------



## Venissa (Jul 7, 2013)

*Same issue*

We just had lots of very heavy rain in my area....my pool is only 3 years old. The breaker keeps tripping and I have no clue why....Did you ever find a solution to your problem?


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Venissa said:


> We just had lots of very heavy rain in my area....my pool is only 3 years old. The breaker keeps tripping and I have no clue why....Did you ever find a solution to your problem?


 This probably should have been posted as a new post as the original is over 4 years old. 

To help you with your problem we will need more info. What voltage pump 120 or 240? Is the breaker that is tripping a GFCI? You probably will need to let the motor dry out if it got wet inside. Can you spin the impeller by hand? If not it could be you have a bad motor.


----------



## rawbobb (Aug 11, 2013)

*I'm posting this in case it helps someone.*

I had a 1.5 horse hayward, that was throwing the ground fault. After much troubleshooting, i complete disassembled the filtering canister, etc. the pump works when disassembled. 

After cleaning, everything is working. It appears my DE based filtering system was generating too much pressure, and the pump was shutting off. 
After completely cleaning out the filter canister, etc. it worked.

Thanks for this forum.


----------

